# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Eshte i veshtire fakulteti i informatikes?

## Hipnotizuesssi

Eshte i veshtire fakulteti i informatikes?

----------


## inez

relativisht. varet si i ke pasur maredheniet me matematiken e algoritmat ne gjimnaz

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

> relativisht. varet si i ke pasur maredheniet me matematiken e algoritmat ne gjimnaz


Ne fakultetin e informatikes je?

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Eshte i veshtire fakulteti i informatikes?


nje grua qe njoh une e ka mbaruar kete shkollen ne moshen 51 vjecare  :ngerdheshje:   :buzeqeshje:  i duhej per punen

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

> nje grua qe njoh une e ka mbaruar kete shkollen ne moshen 51 vjecare   i duhej per punen


Po e mbaroj ajo gruaja 51 vjecare, per ne te rinjte, brezi i teknologjise, duhet te jete pacman...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Po e mbaroj ajo gruaja 51 vjecare, per ne te rinjte, brezi i teknologjise, duhet te jete pacman...


pacman-in se luaja shume
humbja shpejt  :ngerdheshje: 

luaja metal slug ose nje me cowboy 
edhe disa lorja te tjera lol

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

> pacman-in se luaja shume
> humbja shpejt 
> 
> luaja metal slug ose nje me cowboy 
> edhe disa lorja te tjera lol


Ato jane te lezetshme!!  :joker:

----------


## francovice

Mund te quhet i veshtire nese ke mangesi nga shkolla e mesme ne Matematike, por kjo vlen dhe per fiziken pasi behen disa lend si fizik dhe baza elektronike. Gjithashtu, nese ke bere ndonje gjuhe programimi ne shkoll te mesme apo baze algoritmash dhe e shikon veten se ske ecur dhe aq mire mund te kesh pak veshtiresi. Pastaj varet dhe nga vullneti yt se si mund te shkoje ecuria jote sepse gjithcka eshte e mundur! 
Pra me pak fjal po te shikosh kurrikulat e Informatikes apo Tekonologjise se Informacionit ne baze eshte Matematika , fizika (deri diku), programim C++, C#, Java etj. Zgjedhja eshte e jotja  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ATMAN

> Eshte i veshtire fakulteti i informatikes?


informatika eshte e lidhur ngushte me elektroniken dhe nese ke ambicje dhe do te ecesh perpara duhet ti studiosh te dyja njekohesisht paralelisht  dhe suksesi eshte i garantuar , pervec kesaj te duhet shume edhe intuita ,pervec ketyre fakteve qe them une, te tjere  te kane thene me siper qe duhet te jesh edhe i pregatitur mire ne matematike dhe te njohesh mire edhe algoritmet 

eshte nje bote e lidhur ngushte me pafundesine ku mund te besh mrekullira dhe te abuzosh varet si do ta perdoresh ne jete 

babai i kompjuterit dhe i inteligjences artificiale eshte nje anglez i cili thoshte se me ane te algoritmeve ishte ne gjendje ti jepte zgjidhje cdo lloj problemi te shoqerise njerzore

----------


## Hipnotizuesssi

> informatika eshte e lidhur ngushte me elektroniken dhe nese ke ambicje dhe do te ecesh perpara duhet ti studiosh te dyja njekohesisht paralelisht  dhe suksesi eshte i garantuar , pervec kesaj te duhet shume edhe intuita ,pervec ketyre fakteve qe them une, te tjere  te kane thene me siper qe duhet te jesh edhe i pregatitur mire ne matematike dhe te njohesh mire edhe algoritmet 
> 
> eshte nje bote e lidhur ngushte me pafundesine ku mund te besh mrekullira dhe te abuzosh varet si do ta perdoresh ne jete 
> 
> babai i kompjuterit dhe i inteligjences artificiale eshte nje anglez i cili thoshte se me ane te algoritmeve ishte ne gjendje ti jepte zgjidhje cdo lloj problemi te shoqerise njerzore


Faleminderit!!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Toffee

Sa e vret mendjen, nqs meson edhe e ke ne qejf sdo kesh probleme.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xfiles

Nuk eshte fare i veshtire, po dalin perdite lloj lloj idioti.

----------


## xfiles

> relativisht. varet si i ke pasur maredheniet me matematiken e algoritmat ne gjimnaz


pa lidhje.

----------


## Fehmikaciu

S'ka ma let se Fakulteti i informatikes ta kesh te ditur kete....vetem duhet ti PUNSOSHE NJEKOHSISHT MENDJEN DHE IMAGJINATEN  DHE TA MBIZOTROSHE STRESIN .

----------


## ATMAN

> pa lidhje.


mbrapa gjithshkaje qe ne perdorim ne jete sot ne epoken moderrne duke filluar qe nga telefonat celulare, pc, tv, lavatricet, frigoriferat, etj etj qendrojne dhe punojne ne menyre te heshtur algoritmet

----------


## xfiles

> mbrapa gjithshkaje qe ne perdorim ne jete sot ne epoken moderrne duke filluar qe nga telefonat celulare, pc, tv, lavatricet, frigoriferat, etj etj qendrojne dhe punojne ne menyre te heshtur algoritmet


ndoshta nuk e kape thelbin e pergjigjes, nuk nenvleresoj matematiken dhe algoritmet si thelb i informatikes, por faktikisht edhe pa e patur idene e algoritmeve nuk eshte problem ta kalosh lehtesisht shkollen. Kjo ishte ideja.

----------


## ATMAN

> ndoshta nuk e kape thelbin e pergjigjes, nuk nenvleresoj matematiken dhe algoritmet si thelb i informatikes, por faktikisht edhe pa e patur idene e algoritmeve nuk eshte problem ta kalosh lehtesisht shkollen. Kjo ishte ideja.


ok,kerkoj falje per keqkuptimin

----------


## inez

> pa lidhje.


cfare ka pa lidhje aty ?! Hipnotizuesi pyeti nese eshte i veshtire fakulteti i informatikes, dhe jo a  e kalon kollaj shkollen. Tjeter gje eshte te hysh ne nje fakultet se e ke pasion, dhe tjeter gje te hysh thjesht sa per te kaluar. Per te kaluar, cdo gje kalohet, ceshtja eshte ta zoterosh vertete dhe te behesh profesionist i zoti. Per kete arsye nese ai i ka bazat e mira dhe do punoje, me siguri do te behet nje informaticien shume i afte !

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

po e ke fjalen per ne shqiperi
mos pyet sa e veshtire eshte por sa kushton ;p

po ta perballon xhepi atehere ec, mos e vrit mendjen lol

----------


## xfiles

> cfare ka pa lidhje aty ?! Hipnotizuesi pyeti nese eshte i veshtire fakulteti i informatikes, dhe jo a  e kalon kollaj shkollen. Tjeter gje eshte te hysh ne nje fakultet se e ke pasion, dhe tjeter gje te hysh thjesht sa per te kaluar. Per te kaluar, cdo gje kalohet, ceshtja eshte ta zoterosh vertete dhe te behesh profesionist i zoti. Per kete arsye nese ai i ka bazat e mira dhe do punoje, me siguri do te behet nje informaticien shume i afte !


Po po aty mbahu, po pate patur matematiken mire ne gjimnaz do behesh informaticien i zoti.

Kur dikush e ka pasion diçka nuk pyet kurre "a eshte i veshtire", keta duan thjesht te marrin nje cope shkolle kush te jete me e leverdisshme.

----------

